# 30 gallon angel tank



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Some live plants, some artificial. 
Just needs a background at this point. 

p.s. ~ I LOVE these fish!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice! I really like it.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

is it just the 2 angels but still its really nice


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I love those kind of angels cheap as hell but beautiful but if u keep them in pair remember to get 2 of each sex of they could pair up.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, it is just the two angels. They are a breeding pair, and the presence of other fish in the tank can cause them to eat their own eggs. They are more secure and more likely to succesfully spawn fry if kept alone


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

Thats a BEAUTIFUL blue blusher.They are a little more delicate than other angels as far as water conditions.I have had one before about 2 years ago I had to sell him to my LFS because I had a pair form and they were picking on him.


----------



## Mal (Aug 13, 2008)

-Dies- Lovely! Angelfish are beautiful fish!


----------



## thegotoguy (Dec 16, 2008)

the platinum white is the female right? and the tank is ausome=)


----------



## weezee (Dec 21, 2008)

nice! i like it.


----------

